# Casual CX rides



## tatr (26 Oct 2015)

I've recently acquired a titanium go-anywhere bike (a tripster ATR) and in a moment of weakness I bought a set of CX wheels as well.

These will be most handy when trying to navigate with Google Maps, which seems to think that footpaths through fields are ideal for road bikes. However I should probably try and get more use out of them than that...

I love audax style riding, or group rides to explore an area and visit some out of the way pubs. Is there anything similar for "CX"? (Long distance, on and off road, non-competitive but fast rides?)


----------



## Spartak (27 Oct 2015)

@tatr 

http://www.cxsportive.com

Or actually try a CX race - they are great fun & friendly .... oh and bloody tough !


----------



## LocalLad (27 Oct 2015)

Those sportives look good.

Alternatively, you could look to join a local cycle club and ask them for some good routes, or even just find a local group on strava and look through their rides - people often name their rides if they get the cx out


----------



## tatr (28 Oct 2015)

Cheers, useful ideas.

I also saw that some guys have done a CX LEJOG so I will nab some of their routes off Strava and give it a go at some point :-)


----------



## kiriyama (28 Nov 2015)

I'm lucky where I live (Holmfirth) there's lots of tracks, gravel, woods and plenty of cobbles. A bit of exploring using Google earth and working out whats suitable/passable on a CX bike and iv made some good circular cross routes around here. 

I got my CX bike so i could get off the road a bit more (without having to get an MTB) livens up the commute and great fun going out exploring at the weekend. 

Might try doing some proper CX races next year. Too busy this year.


----------



## oldjontrev (28 Nov 2015)

Don't ride on Footpaths !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2016)

oldjontrev said:


> Don't ride on Footpaths !


Seconded!



kiriyama said:


> I'm lucky where I live (Holmfirth) there's lots of tracks, gravel, woods and plenty of cobbles. A bit of exploring using Google earth and working out whats suitable/passable on a CX bike and iv made some good circular cross routes around here.
> 
> I got my CX bike so i could get off the road a bit more (without having to get an MTB) livens up the commute and great fun going out exploring at the weekend.
> 
> Might try doing some proper CX races next year. Too busy this year.



Look at the YCCA website, there'll be a summer series too, I used to race, circa 1990 - 1997, then 2007 - 2010
http://yorkshirecyclocross.com/


**** All 'Geograph' links have an area map below the photograph****

The network around Rake Head Road, Old Gate, Kiln Bent Lane from the base of HolmeMoss would be a good start
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3043012
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/498300

Ramsden Lane, which heads sharply uphill opposite (I'm sure it's called) 'Keepers Cottage', is a fair old ascent, with some cracking views over the valley, & back towards the Moss is worth looking at
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4542482
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/846084

Looking back to the Moss




Holmfirth in the background





There's also Elysium & Hades, not too far from each other
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1291321
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11590300557.2151723.1601508436&type=3&theater

And, maybe back along Cartworth Moor Road?


----------



## kiriyama (5 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The network around Rake Head Road, Old Gate, Kiln Bent Lane from the base of HolmeMoss would be a good start
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3043012
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/498300
> 
> ...



I rode the track around the reservoir here a few weeks ago in the worst weather imaginable. Parts of the track were very flooded. Didn't stop me though. Will try the climb when the weather improves!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (9 Feb 2016)

Have you thought about doing an audax instead?
They can be a mixture of off and on road, and will include passing some lovely areas and pubs etc.


----------



## tatr (10 Feb 2016)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Have you thought about doing an audax instead?



I was thinking "as well as" rather than "instead of". No such thing as too many bike trips to the pub!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (10 Feb 2016)

Oh, sorry.
Mega tired lately, my second job is killing me, so didn't read your post properly.

But no, I agree, never too many bike trips to the pub can be had


----------



## Nibor (10 Feb 2016)

It appears these sort of thisngs are getting more popular
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/140771/The-Green-Jersey-Gravel-Rush


----------



## Venod (10 Feb 2016)

Ride on footpaths but respect pedestrians.


----------

